# GSP Jumps 4' Vertical Video



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

Crazy.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

anyone know if this is on UFC.com yet? I dont really watch it on there but got nothing better to do atm.

and GSP is insane, I would like to see BJ Penn do that! jumping out of water is the old thing, jump 4 feet is the new(sorry had to add bj penn into this because of other thread LOL)


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

I think the most impressive thing about this is that, he actually slows himself down before the jump. Most people who can accomplish this jump use a lot of technique, like a run up. But he actually slows himself down by planting his 2 feet on the ground.

Not only that, but he jumps from so far away! He could have easily gotten 8-10 inches closer and it would have been easier.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Thats insane!


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

Alot of people can do that jumping out of a pool is harder


----------



## stphnman20 (Mar 9, 2010)

IP4K said:


> Alot of people can do that jumping out of a pool is harder


Like BJ Penn!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Penn could jump out of a pool but he couldn't jump out of the cage to get away from GSP


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

This doesn't surprise me at all, hes not human; hes a machine.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow thats crazy that thing was almost up to his neck.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh shoot, I think that was the Canadian Olympic high jump coach in the back standing next to the Olympic wrestling coach.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Poetry in motion, like everything GSP does.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I am imbressed by his berformance.


----------



## Rationalist (Oct 15, 2006)

That's like jumping over two bj penns.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Rationalist said:


> That's like jumping over two bj penns.


LMFAO!

His riddum does seem to include insane ups.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Where did it say 4 feet? If anything it would probably be in meters, them being in Canada and all.

Also that isn't a true vertical jump as he was moving.

FWIW a true vertical jump of 4' would be higher than Vince Carter, Kobe Bryant, Jason Richardson, and Lebron James.


----------



## aimres (Oct 16, 2006)

WestCoastPoutin said:


> I think the most impressive thing about this is that, he actually slows himself down before the jump. Most people who can accomplish this jump use a lot of technique, like a run up. But he actually slows himself down by planting his 2 feet on the ground.
> 
> Not only that, but he jumps from so far away! He could have easily gotten 8-10 inches closer and it would have been easier.


Please watch again.

There was a ton of technique shown here. GSP first throws his arms down while slightly bending his hips and knees which is called "loading" and he lands with virtually the same flexion in his knees and hips. Also, note how his right leg is slightly back. This is PERFECT for someone who is training to spring in from a fighter stance and take someone down.

I hope this could be of some help.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

machidaisgod said:


> Oh shoot, I think that was the Canadian Olympic high jump coach in the back standing next to the Olympic wrestling coach.


Watch him sign up for high jump and long jump teams too while he gets ready to wrestle at olympics.


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> Where did it say 4 feet? If anything it would probably be in meters, them being in Canada and all.
> 
> Also that isn't a true vertical jump as he was moving.
> 
> FWIW a true vertical jump of 4' would be higher than Vince Carter, Kobe Bryant, Jason Richardson, and Lebron James.


A true vertical would be measured at how high you can touch with your hands, not high far you can pick your knees up


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

this isnt that impressive, many people can do that...


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

What means 4' ?

Camera angle sucks.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

4 feet? That's it? I heard GSP could fly?


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

4 feet means 120 cm. I recently jumped on a platform which is 108(my max) cm high, so 120 cm is not that impressive for a professional athlete.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Uchaaa said:


> What means 4' ?
> 
> Camera angle sucks.


It means 1.2 m, and I kind of expected GSP to be able to jump at least that high.

I still think jumping out of a pool is more impressive.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

who knows if its even 4feet, they dont say anything about it in the video and its hard to tell from just watching it


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

munkie said:


> 4 feet? That's it? I heard GSP could fly?


He can, he just saves it for his secret superhero activities.

Nice kihai BTW.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Athleticism personified. You need some serious fast twitch muscle fibres to do that shit. I reckon his explosive front squats have greatly contributed to it too.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Wasn't a vertical jump measured with straight legs (while in air)?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

It's already been brought up, but that's not a 'vertical leap'.

It's also not particularly impressive (although there's plenty that GSP does that is). I was able to clear cyclone fences with a leap by the time I was 20 or so (haven't tried it in a few years and my plyo training has lapsed a bit, but I like to think I could still pull it off ). Penn jumping out of the water is a much bigger feat, not that GSP was attempting to one up him here.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

that isn't a vertical.

impressive? Yea...but many athletes can do that.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

verticaljumpgate


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

You know how some people say everything is backwards in Canada?

That wasn't a vertical leap, that was just Limbo du Québécois.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> Where did it say 4 feet? If anything it would probably be in meters, them being in Canada and all.
> 
> Also that isn't a true vertical jump as he was moving.
> 
> FWIW a true vertical jump of 4' would be higher than Vince Carter, Kobe Bryant, Jason Richardson, and Lebron James.


Yeah, GSP doesn't have a 4' vertical. A vertical jump is measured from either bottom of the foot to the ground with a "straight leg," not extremely flexed hip-flexors or more traditionally measured by touching a high object. Nonetheless, I've always admired how much emphasis GSP puts on plyometrics, he's one of the few fighters that I consider a very smart trainer. I credit a lot of his shooting speed to the explosive training he does.


----------



## Kasporelli (Apr 21, 2009)

**** yall


----------

